# منتديات الاستشارات > منتدى أعضاء هيئة التدريس > مكتب أ.د غنام محمد غنام >  بحث"العقوبات المالية المدنية نحو تغلغل فكرة العقاب في القانون المدني" أ.د/ غنام محمد

## د.شيماء عطاالله

العقوبات المالية المدنية نحو تغلغل فكرة العقاب في القانون المدني

الأستاذ الدكتور 

غنام محمد غنام 

أستاذ القانون الجنائي وعميد كلية الحقوق الأسبق بجامعة المنصورة 

أستاذ بكلية القانون - جامعة قطر 


موضوع البحث :

يتناول ھذا البحث ظھور وتدعیم فكرة العقاب في القانون المدني وخاصة فیما یتعلق بالجزاءات المالیة على الرغم من أن تلك الفكرة تبدو غائبة عن أغراض القانون 
المدني. حقا أن القانون المدني یھدف إلى تنظیم المعاملات المدنیة بین الأفراد بما یتضمنه ذلك من مسئولیة تعاقدیة تدخل ضمنھا فكرة الغرامة التھدیدیة ومسئولیة 
تقصیریة تتركز حول التعویض عن الأضرار. وما للخطأ من دور في ھذه الحالة الأخیرة سوى أن یكون أساسا للحكم بالتعویض ولیس محلا للعقاب وبالتالي لیس معیارا لتقدیر 
مبلغ التعویض. 

یضاف إلى ذلك أن فكرة الغرامة الإداریة التي لا تنتمي إلى القانون الجنائي ومن ثم وصفھا البعض بأنھا غرامة إداریة ووصفھا آخرون بأنھا مدنیة لأنھا لیست جنائیة. 
على أیة حال، فإنھا إن صدرت من جھة قضائیة فإنھ من الصعب أن توصف بأنھا إداریة لأنھا تصدر بقرار قضائي سواء من محكمة أو سلطة تحقیق على ما سیلي 
 بیانه.

المصدر 
https://mjle.journals.ekb.eg/article_264583.html

----------

